# Stahls� Offers Free Heat Press Buying Guide



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers Free Heat Press Buying Guide*

“The Heat Press Buying Guide,” free from Stahls’, provides a crash course in heat press basics to help you find the right machine for your needs. The 11-page guide discusses various types of heat presses and their pros and cons and walks you through basic components and features. 

You’ll learn what to look for, what questions to ask and how to evaluate a press with respect to your business. Whether you’re new to heat printing and shopping for your first heat transfer machine or looking to upgrade or augment your capabilities, you’ll find helpful information to guide you in making an informed choice and a smart investment. 

Download your copy at https://www.stahls.com/heat-press-buying-guide.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------



## Camisetas oh (9 mo ago)

Hello,
I bought a stahl press (maxx clam 40x50) for the quality they boast about and after 1 month it has broken (burned), as you can see in the photos. I contacted them and they told me that I have to pay the shipping for the repair. Customer treatment is unacceptable. Watch out for Stahls


----------

